# Affordable Book Formatting and Book Cover Designs Available In All Genres



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the boards, but not to books.

I'd like to introduce my company, I design ebook and print covers in all genres. I like to work with authors, or their stories, to custom design a cover that will match their book the best. My prices are reasonable, and can vary by the complexity of the design so no matter what the budget, you can still get a custom cover.

I have openings available to design custom covers in the new year.

You can see samples of published covers and references on my site http://www.acapellawebdesign.com

















ETA: I also now have over 300 premades starting at $69 at my artist pages at the Book Cover Designer http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

and SelfPubBookCovers http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/index.php?option=com_author&view=searchartist&virtuemart_product_id=24085

-Jennifer


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Jennifer. Welcome to KBoards. Could you give us a price range for your covers, please?


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Shayne, thanks for the welcome.  My prices can vary due to the design because they are custom made. but they usually fall in the $125-$199 range. A little less if it's very simple, Like a solid background, one object, etc. Or a little more if it's very complicated. I can quote a more specific price once the design is nailed down. - Jennifer



ShayneRutherford said:


> Hi Jennifer. Welcome to KBoards. Could you give us a price range for your covers, please?


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I updated my DeviantArt site with new cover designs for books that have recently been released. http://acapella-book-cover.deviantart.com/

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, I just started making premade covers! Please take a look and tell me what you think.  http://www.acapellawebdesign.com/premade.html - Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

I added new premade designs to my site today! Feel free to check them out.

http://www.acapellawebdesign.com/premade.html

-Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I have new openings for custom covers for October. Please drop me an email if you are interested in booking a slot this month. [email protected]  - Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

I added new custom covers to my portfolio this week.  Please feel free to check them out. http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

I added more new custom covers to my portfolio over the weekend. Please feel free to take a look. http://www.acapellawebdesign.com  -Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

::Bump:: Bumping this thread because I have new openings in November to design custom covers in time for the Holidays.  Please contact or PM me if you have any questions. - Jennifer

http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone, I added new custom covers to my site, please feel free to take a look.  http://www.acapellawebdesign.com

I also have a couple spots left open to design custom covers for November. if you are interested in booking a slot this month drop me a line at [email protected] Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have some spots open to design custom covers for December.  Drop me a line at [email protected] if you have any questions, I'll be happy to answer them.  - Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm having a *Holiday *special of 25% off on custom covers, and 15% off premade covers for the KBoards!   Just email me that you are a member here at: [email protected] to get the discount!

Happy Holidays!

Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

I still have a few slots open for the Holiday Special rates before the end of the year. Please contact me at [email protected] if interested. If not interested, feel free to contact me just to say, hi!   - Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi! I'm extending my Holiday sale into a New Years sale on custom covers for the New Year!  I have a few slots open, please contact me and let me know you came from the boards at [email protected] if you are interested.

-Jennifer
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, I added new cover designs to my site! Please check 'em out.

Also, I have a few open slots left for my New Years sale. It ends Feb 1st. So please contact me if you'd like the special price. You can book ahead, and still lock in the Holiday price. 

-Jennifer
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I just added new published, and soon to be published, book cover designs on my website  http://www.acapellawebdesign.com - Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I am having a *St. Patrick's Day * sale of 10% off custom cover designs! I have a few slots open so you won't have to wait.

- Jennifer
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have a few slots for book cover designs open for April! Please drop me a line if you are looking for custom or premade covers in any genre. 

-Jennifer
[email protected] 
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a few slots left for April, if you are looking for any custom cover designs! I also have premades ready to go. Drop my a line if you are interested.

- Jennifer
[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys, I've added new published covers to my site! Please feel free to look around. http://www.acapellawebdesign.com

I'm available for any book cover designs in any genre. Please drop me a line if you are interested. [email protected] 

Happy weekend!
Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I still have a slot or 2 open for May for any custom cover design work. Drop me a line if you're interested.  - Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys! I have some available space for June (and beyond) to custom design covers. Drop me a line if you are interested or even if you just have questions about the process. I'd be happy to help!

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys! Hope everyone's having a great summer...I say after an unusual lightening storm.... I have some slots open for August for custom cover designs. Drop me a line if you are interested or have any questions.

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've been so busy this summer designing. I now have a few slots open for October for some custom cover designs. Drop me a line if you are interested or have any questions about it.

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

It's 90 degrees where I am today, so for me the summer is still hanging on  but, since it is technically autumn now, I'm offering a 15% off discount for custom and premade cover designs to celebrate the season change. Let me know if interested, I can still work a couple into the next few weeks if there are any pressing deadlines.

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm now taking new clients for November if anyone is interested.  I design in all genres for both ebooks and print.

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! I still have some room for new clients for the end of November if anyone is interested.  I design in every genres for both ebooks and print book covers.

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm accepting new clients for December. I design in every genres for both ebooks and print book covers. Drop me a line if you have any questions. 

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have premades available, and I have a few slots still open for new authors for custom cover designs I design in every genres for both ebooks and print book covers. Drop me a line if you have any questions. 

Oh, my website may be a bit wonky for the next few hours cause I'm migrating the server.

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have premades available, and I have a few slots open for January for custom cover designs I design in every genres for both ebooks and print book covers.

Please let me know if you have any questions. 

- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone! 

I'm going to design more premade covers this month, hopefully they will be available soon. Any suggestions on what genres I should do?

I also have a few slots still open for January for custom cover designs. I design in every genres for both ebooks and print book covers.
- Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've been working on new premade books covers to sell.  I have artist pages now at Book Cover Designer http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

and SelfPubBookCovers http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/index.php?option=com_author&view=searchartist&virtuemart_product_id=24085 Both sites have original covers that are not sold anywhere else.

I have a question for the board, is there a genre that you guys feel isn't represented enough in premades? I would love to cover them all. Thanks!

- Jennifer
[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2016)

Not so much a genre, but there is a severe lack of diversity in terms of ethnicities of people for premade covers that have people.

I finally gave up on being able to do any kind of premade for any of my works because browsing hundreds of them, I found so few with Asian characters that I could count them on both hands and have fingers left over.  Specifically Japanese was even less common. The few I did find played to stereotypes (like weilding a katana or wearing a kimono) or were of geisha.  I also noticed there were barely more featuring people of color, with black being most common amongst those rare kinds.  I don't recall seeing any middle eastern or Hispanic ones at all.  

I've seen plenty of diversity at the stock photo sites, so the base materials are there.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks so much for the feedback, Anma! That's a good point. I rarely ever see premades with different ethnicities either. That is something I'd like to work on in my portfolio. There are plenty of stock photo models out there to design really cool covers. - Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi All! I added new premade covers to my sites. 

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/index.php?option=com_author&view=searchartist&virtuemart_product_id=24085

I'm running an unofficial poll  please let me know any genres you feel are lacking in premade covers. Thanks!

-Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I added more new available premade cover designs to my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/index.php?option=com_author&view=searchartist&virtuemart_product_id=24085

Please let me know if you have any questions or design requests! I also design custom covers as well. 

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm taking new authors for February for custom cover designs. If you are looking for hands-on designing, please drop me a line at [email protected] I'll be happy to answer any questions!

I also added even more new available premade cover designs to my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/index.php?option=com_author&view=searchartist&virtuemart_product_id=24085

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I still have a few slots open for February for custom cover designs. Please drop me a line at acapel[email protected] if interested. I'll be happy to answer any questions!

I also added even more new available premade cover designs to my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign

Is there anything anyone would like to see more of in premades?

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone! I added even more new premade cover designs to my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign 

Please let me know if there are any genres you are looking for in premades, or that you feel are missing.

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! I added even *more* new premade cover designs to my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign 

I am also available for custom cover designs as well.

Happy Weekend! - Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys! I added new premade cover designs to my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign 

I also am available for custom cover designs. I have a few spots still open for March.

-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've been working more and more on my premade cover portfolio. I have designer pages here --> http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign 
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/and here ---> Please let me know if there is anything you find lacking in premades in general. - Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys! I have even more new premade cover designs in my portfolios available at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign 

I also am available for custom cover designs. I have a few spots in April still open.
-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have new premade cover designs available in all genres at my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/
and
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign 

I also design custom covers, too. I have a few spots in April still open, please drop me a line if interested. 
-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys! I have all new premade cover designs available in all genres at my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/
and
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign 

I also have a few places left open for custom designed covers in April. Please drop me a line if interested. 
-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Earth Day!

If anyone is looking for new premades, I added more premade designs at my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/
and
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign

I also have some places left open for custom designed covers in May. Please drop me a line if interested. 
-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey everyone! I added more premade designs at my artist pages at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/
and
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign

I also have some slots still open in May for custom designed covers.

-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys! Even more updates! I added new premade cover designs in my portfolios at SelfPubBookCovers and TheBookCoverDesigner:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign 

I have a few spots in may open for custom cover designs, too.
-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys! I've been pretty quiet because I've been working a lot on my premade cover design portfolios at SelfPubBookCovers (http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign) and TheBookCoverDesigner (http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/) and have over a 100 made so far. (and counting!) Please check 'em out if you are in the market and let me know if there are any genres you'd like to see.

I also have a few spots left in May open for custom cover designs, too.
-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

I have new openings in June for custom cover designs!

If you're in the mood for premades, I have covers in ever genre at http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign

























and http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

























Please let me know if there are more genres you'd like to see.

-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

I have a few slots left open in June for custom book cover designs.

I also have new premade covers in my portfolios at http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
























and http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/
























-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

I haven't had a lot of time to post lately, I've been busy working on covers and building my premade cover portfolios for sale. 

I do now have some spots open for custom book cover designs in August and a few left in July.

Please feel free to check out my premade cover designs for sale. I've added a lot more since my last update.

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

Please let me know if there are any genres you'd like to see more of!

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone enjoyed their summer.

I have some spots open for custom book cover designs in October and a few left in Sept if anyone is looking for a custom design. I work in all genres. 

I also offer premade cover designs for sale starting at $75. I've added a lot more since my last update in my portfolios at

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

Please let me know if there are any genres you'd like to see more of. I'm always trying to cover all the basics, but I'd love to work with some sub-genres, too.

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Friday! It's almost Halloween. 

I have some spots open for custom book cover designs in October if anyone is looking for a custom design. I work in all genres.  You can check out my portfolio here http://www.acapellawebdesign.com

I also have over 200 premade cover designs for sale starting at $75. I've added more since my last update in my portfolios at:

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Good Morning!

I have a few spots still open for custom book cover designs in October if anyone needs anything. I work in all genres.  My portfolio is at http://www.acapellawebdesign.com if you want to check it out.

I also have over 200 premade starting at $75. I've added more since my last update in my portfolios at:

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys!

I've been designing Halloween themed premades for October at http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign






































I have a few spots still open for custom book cover designs in October too, if anyone is looking for a short deadline. I work in all genres.  My portfolio is at http://www.acapellawebdesign.com if you want to check it out.

I also have other premades at http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/ as well.

- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Good Morning everyone!

I have spots open for custom book cover designs in November and a few left in October if anyone needs anything quickly. I work in all genres.  My portfolio is at http://www.acapellawebdesign.com if you want to check it out.

I also have over 300 premades starting at $69. I've added more since my last update in my portfolios at:

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign























and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/























- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

I have spots open for custom book cover designs in November.  I work in all genres starting at $150 for simple designs to $299 for complex. My portfolio is at http://www.acapellawebdesign.com if you want to check it out.

I also have over 300 premades starting at $69-$75. I've added more since my last update in my portfolios at:

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign























and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/























- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

More updates!  I added more premades to my portfolio and have spots open for custom book cover designs in November.  I work in all genres starting at $150 for simple designs to $299 for complex.

My custom cover portfolio is http://www.acapellawebdesign.com if you want to check it out.

I also have over 300 premades starting at $69-$75.

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign























and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/























- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

New updates! I added more premades to my portfolios and still have a spot or two open for custom book cover designs in November. 

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign























and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/























- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

New updates! I added more premades to my portfolios and I am now taking new authors for custom book cover designs in December. 

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign























and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/























- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

acapellabookcoverdesign said:


> I am now taking new authors for custom book cover designs in December. I have a Holiday coupon of 10% off for KBboards! Just let me know that you are a member here.
> 
> I also have affordable premades ready-to-go in all genres at:
> 
> ...


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I can still take a few authors in December for custom cover designs. I have a *Holiday coupon* of *10% off* for KBboard members.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

New updates! I added more premades cover designs to my portfolio along with a Christmas themed design!

I'm also still taking new authors for custom book cover designs in late Dec. and Jan. 

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign





































- Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great Holiday! I'm now taking new authors for custom cover designs and I have new premade covers in all genres in my portfolios.

Premades:
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy New Year! I have a few slots open for custom cover designs in January. I also have new premade covers in all genres in my portfolios below:

Premades:
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
and
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

I have new openings in January for custom cover designs!

I also have new premade covers available in ever genre at http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
























and more at http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/























-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

acapellabookcoverdesign said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have new openings in February for custom book cover designs. I work in every genre starting at $150 for simple designs to $299 for complex.
> 
> ...


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

I'm now taking new clients for February for custom book cover designs. I work in every genre starting at $150 for simple designs to $299 for complex. For Valentine's Day I am offering a special 10% off for all romance and romantic leaning covers. 

I also have some brand new premade covers in my portfolios at 
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/

















and
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
























-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey all!

I have some brand new premade covers available for sale in my portfolios at:

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/































and
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign































-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

New premade covers update! I added more premades cover designs to my portfolios.

I'm also now taking new authors for custom book cover designs for March/April 

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign































and

http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/































-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I have 2 new premade fantasy covers available for sale in my portfolio.

I also have room for new clients for custom book cover designs in April  I work in all genres in print and ebook starting as low as $149.

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign

















-Jennifer

[email protected]
http://www.acapellawebdesign.com
 2nd premade covers portfolio [URL=http://thebookcoverdesigner]http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/[/url]


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Bumping this to say I'm taking new clients this month for custom book cover designs.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm in the middle of re-designing my website www.acapellawebdesign.com so if there is any downtime, I'm still taking clients. Any feedback on ease-of-use, or suggestions for my site are welcome


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys! My new website for my custom and premade book covers is all done  Please check if out if you get a chance at www.acapellawebdesign.com

I also added more premades cover designs to my portfolios.

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign










http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! Long time no post  I've been super busy over the summer designing custom and premade covers in my galleries including these.  Are there any genres that anyone feels are missing in premades?

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign
























http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/designers/acapella-book-cover-design/











I have slots open for custom design work in November as well.

-Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone! Sorry for the looooooong delay in posting an update. I've been super busy designing and moving into a new city! Which has been loads of fun.

I've been plenty busy working on new premade covers at SelfPubBookCovers, too. I've added new romance, sci-fi, fantasy, mystery, and YA adult premade cover. Come check it out when you have a chance, and please let me know if you think any genres are missing! Http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign.com

-Jennifer


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I've been super busy building up my premade design portfolio and lurking on the site.  I've been designing premade covers in every genre I can think of, and I was wondering if there was a genre that people feel don't get as much attention as others?

http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I'm available for custom design work for this month of July and for August. Drop me a line if you have any questions about cover designing, I'd be happy to help, or lend advice for any designs you might be working on yourself.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, acapellabookcoverdesign! Sorry we missed welcoming you way back when. You're probably well aware of our service-promotion guidelines, at this point, but we do try to post them in every vendor thread, so here goes:

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post.

You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here and can be rigorous.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Becca, Thanks for the welcome and list of board rules! I promise to follow them.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi! I have some slots open for custom book cover design in August.

KBoard members get* 10% off* custom cover designs! Just use promo code: *KBOARDROCKS10* when contacting me, so I know you're from the board. 

I also have new premade designs available at http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign too.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I still have a few slots open for custom book cover design in August.

I have a special of 10% off for KBoard members. Just use promo code: *KBOARDROCKS10* when contacting me, so I know you're from here.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys and Gals, I have new premade designs available at http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign including:

















I also have a special of 10% off custom cover designs for KBoard members. Just use promo code: *KBOARDROCKS10* when messaging me, so I know you're from here.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

acapellabookcoverdesign said:


> Hi everyone, I have new premade book cover designs available at http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/acapellabookcoverdesign including:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello everyone! Hope you've all been staying safe. The pandemic definitely affected things for me and it's been a long while since I've posted. My schedule got busy with custom cover designs and I started book formatting, but recently I got back to designing premade cover designs as well.

For the spring I'm offering a special discount of *25%* off for book formatting (both print and ebooks) and *25%* off custom book cover designs. And I also have a lot of new premade cover designs available, too. Samples below 

SelfPubBookCovers: AcapellaBookCoverDesign


----------

